# Been here a while lurking with no introduction



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Hey there, I'm Marc. 30 years old.
Always wanted to train hard when I was a bit younger but back injury was always on my mind...pretty much fixed and more reliable now so I try to do more when i'm not injuring myself.

Anyway...over the last year on and off I started making some reasonable progress...reasonable for me that is, over all goal...be healthier, grow a bit and cut some fat...just try live longer..I believe it's possible if I stop injuring myself ha.

Had a big shoulder op in August...so upper body will be starting from scratch when I get the go a head to do more than physio (although i have been abusing the leg machines and little bits of work on my upper right side).

Diet has always been my flaw...i can very on and off..so when training 3-4 times a week I never saw as much as what I may have actually achieved. Looking over this forum for a while and occasionally posting, There's some really interesting posts that I think will be very helpful and will be put to good use.

A brief history of my body's failures haha

5 operations under general anesthetic and i seem to injure my self at least 2-3 times per year BUT...i've never broken a bone ha!

Most recent ops & injuries-

AUG 2012 - Bi-lateral lumbar discectomy (spine operation after 8 years of agony and pain med addiction)

AUG 2013 - Damaged tendon in foot

FEB 2014 - Gland removed from throat

APR 2015 - Grade 2 sprained ankle, damaged ligaments and tendons

AUG 2015 - arthroscopic latarjet procedure (a special stabilization that involves bone graft and tendon relocation)

Cheers


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Do you even injury


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Welcome mate are you a crash test dummy?

Srs tho you play rugby or something?


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

welcome aboard buddy.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> Welcome mate are you a crash test dummy?
> 
> Srs tho you play rugby or something?


i may aswell be a crashtest dummy but i think i have to settle for just dummy.

nah mate, no rugby...just a lot of silly things.

spine- someone mucking about, jumped on my back and lost the use of my lefts legs for a few mins...8-9years later..operated on!

shoulder - slipped over a footbal on wet grass, landed with the ball under my back and both arms popped out and back in. (left stayed weak and unstable)

foot- shopping for post 10k steak...turn funny and felt a snap

ankle - running with one of my huskies, foot hit some un-even grass and buckled

....i dont want to re-live anymore hahaha


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

JNape25 said:


> sounds eerily familiar.....
> 
> Welcome :thumb


a fellow walking injury, ha. cheers bud!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> i may aswell be a crashtest dummy but i think i have to settle for just dummy.
> 
> nah mate, no rugby...just a lot of silly things.
> 
> ...


thats a lot of bad luck mate lol

the football one sounds brutal..

You sure you want to risk going in a gym :lol:


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> thats a lot of bad luck mate lol
> 
> the football one sounds brutal..
> 
> You sure you want to risk going in a gym :lol:


hahaha well currently recovering from the big shoulder op...so i'm only at risk of injuring my legs at the moment....surely...i'll be safe hahaha


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

currently...i think my wife is trying to tell me something though B)


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> hahaha well currently recovering from the big shoulder op...so i'm only at risk of injuring my legs at the moment....surely...i'll be safe hahaha


 :lol: well good luck mate hopefully heals quickly so you can start working upper body :thumbup1:


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> :lol: well good luck mate hopefully heals quickly so you can start working upper body :thumbup1:


me too mate, i get that it's early days but i'm already paranoid that i'm broader on my healthy side...but as I say...early days yet, shoulder has been stabilized, a bone graft(corcoid-which a bicep tendon is attached to) to give it extra room as i'd worn my labrum away totally and that re-located tendon will also act as a secondary support to stop my shoulder moving into a bad position.

It's a good job my wife likes to look after me hahaha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> me too mate, i get that it's early days but i'm already paranoid that i'm broader on my healthy side...but as I say...early days yet, shoulder has been stabilized, a bone graft(corcoid-which a bicep tendon is attached to) to give it extra room as i'd worn my labrum away totally and that re-located tendon will also act as a secondary support to stop my shoulder moving into a bad position.
> 
> It's a good job my wife likes to look after me hahaha


true that mate when I went through a big injury my wife was the only one who made it possible to get through.. As much of a cvnt I was to her!

Cant go wrong with a good woman by your side pal!


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

Do not attempt crossfit.

Welcome.


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Welcome aboard.

May just be my interpretation but you sound a bit accident prone! Lol.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Dark sim said:


> Do not attempt crossfit.
> 
> Welcome.


hahaha nah mate...plan is at 12 weeks i've been told to go for it as technically all will be healed so i'll be picking up 5x5 and trying to build a solid base.
a lot of injury gives you time to reflect and i realized i'm always over complicating my workouts...was always reading far too much and wanted to try different things all the time (but never crossfit :lol: )

so in the rest of my time healing, just going to try figure out a diet.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Welcome aboard.
> 
> May just be my interpretation but you sound a bit accident prone! Lol.


i have also come to this conclusion! :mellow:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> i have also come to this conclusion!


Oooooo I missed one!!!

Welcome to the nut house sicknote :beer:


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Verno said:


> Oooooo I missed one!!!
> 
> Welcome to the nut house sicknote :beer:


hahaha cheers mate.


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

Hi welcome to UK muscle sicknote darren anderton :lol:


----------



## Omen669 (Jun 11, 2015)

Welcome mate.

Suffering from injuries and training can be very soul destroying. Progress is up and down. Let's hope you have no more accidents.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Welcome aboard. Make sure you join a gym close to a Hospital lol.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Welcome aboard. Make sure you join a gym close to a Hospital lol.


luckily i work in an orthopeadic hospital and the general hospital is 10-15 mins away from the gym, the house and my job hahaha


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Omen669 said:


> Welcome mate.
> 
> Suffering from injuries and training can be very soul destroying. Progress is up and down. Let's hope you have no more accidents.


cheers mate, you are correct...it can get to ya head from time to time. just gotta stay mentally strong...been through enough bits to get the hang of it now ha


----------



## barksie (Nov 23, 2014)

welcome m8, its gonna be a mad ride !!!


----------



## EpicSquats (Mar 29, 2014)

> i may aswell be a crashtest dummy but i think i have to settle for just dummy.
> 
> nah mate, no rugby...just a lot of silly things.
> 
> ...


For god's sake man, stay away from grass forever!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

EpicSquats said:


> For god's sake man, stay away from grass forever!
> 
> Welcome to the forum.


mate, i know....if i ever hit the lotto jackpot i'm building my own padded cell....just to be safe haha


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Anyone seen this, fried of mine owns the site.

http://www.muscle.church


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Anthony Robert said:


> Anyone seen this, fried of mine owns the site.


Lol no pushing there then :lol:

Ps. Start your own friggin thread!


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Verno said:


> Lol no pushing there then :lol:
> 
> Ps. Start your own friggin thread!


i figured it was someone plugging something....didnt even waste the energy of a click :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> i figured it was someone plugging something....didnt even waste the energy of a click :lol:


Tbf. I was after a new dildo..........wasn't disappointed


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Verno said:


> Tbf. I was after a new dildo..........wasn't disappointed


let me know if there's any gimp kit...im sure the wife would love some American horror story role play


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> let me know if there's any gimp kit...im sure the wife would love some American horror story role play


Certainly will mate but just so you know she prefers the spiked masks


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Verno said:


> Certainly will mate but just so you know she prefers the spiked masks


so thats where she got that idea from... :thumbup1:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JNape25 said:


> ‌@Verno and ‌@unleashhell
> 
> can I play?


Bring on the gimp


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JNape25 said:


> ‌@superpube?


Professional gimp!!


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Verno said:


> Bring on the gimp


whos in the maids outfit then?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> whos in the maids outfit then?


That would be @Plate


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

This has escalated very quickly... :thumb:

Hahaha


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> That would be @Plate


I think I will wear a nurse outfit for this one


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> I think I will wear a nurse outfit for this one


Ah no you did that last time! Maids outfit or fcuk off!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Ah no you did that last time! Maids outfit or fcuk off!!


fine but there's going to have to be some sort of disclaimer for sick note to sign.. No doubt he will dislocate something..


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> fine but there's going to have to be some sort of disclaimer for sick note to sign.. No doubt he will dislocate something..


Hahhahahahahah!!

Isnt that the idea though? :devil2:


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Plate said:


> fine but there's going to have to be some sort of disclaimer for sick note to sign.. No doubt he will dislocate something..


so ive already earned a nickname...and I will forever live up to it god dammit!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Verno said:


> Hahhahahahahah!!
> 
> Isnt that the idea though? :devil2:


lol fair point :lol:


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

I dislocate my jaw for no one!

Im More of a giver! :cool2:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

unleashhell said:


> so ive already earned a nickname...and I will forever live up to it god dammit!


i tell you what tho mate the only time someone gets a welcome with this many posts in it they usually have a set of tits on em.. You can thank @Verno for the nickname lol


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Plate said:


> i tell you what tho mate the only time someone gets a welcome with this many posts in it they usually have a set of tits on em.. You can thank @Verno for the nickname lol


No tits?? Ffs!!!

Thats half a day wasted then :angry:


----------



## cypssk (Jun 29, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> so ive already earned a nickname...and I will forever live up to it god dammit! Change your username to sick note


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

dont know how to mate?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

unleashhell said:


> dont know how to mate?


Fixed :devil2:

@Hera

@unleashhell might like to change his username to "sicknote"


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

Verno said:


> Fixed :devil2:
> 
> @Hera
> 
> @unleashhell might like to change his username to "sicknote"


haha just pm'd the person who sends the welcme message....

And yes... SickNote please thanks

Was actually looking to change it over the weekend actually to something less cheesy haha


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

JNape25 said:


> The reason for the welcome must be due to the cock you're fondling in your avi.....many of us here very much enjoy that sort of thing.
> 
> I dunno where you all are but I'm sat here waiting with an admittedly hardly noticeable hardon for our session....


you still waiting me old fruit? ahahahaha


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

JNape25 said:


> Had to amuse myself last night. ‌@Plate ‌@Verno and yourself all wussed out..... Don't worry it didn't last long. Pics on request


Can't apologise enough, I was washing plates hair..............then got distracted


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

JNape25 said:


> Had to amuse myself last night. ‌@Plate ‌@Verno and yourself all wussed out..... Don't worry it didn't last long. Pics on request


cant apolagise enough.. Woke up to some cvnt washing my hair.. Police were chasing him most of the night..


----------



## unleashhell (Aug 15, 2014)

JNape25 said:


> Had to amuse myself last night. ‌@Plate ‌@Verno and yourself all wussed out..... Don't worry it didn't last long. Pics on request


i just couldnt get the gimp suit on....not enough talcen powder i guess, i'll trying again tonight with lard.


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Welcome mate


----------

